# Ouendan Cheer Girls!



## vinnick (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the full picture of the Ouendan cheer girls in my Christmas Cheer Competition entry by OSW's request! ^^







1280x600 wallpaper size here


----------



## drkshinigami (Jan 4, 2008)

that is so cool!!! funny how the guys are dressed in the cheerleader outfits. This just made my day


----------



## OSW (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks sooo much man


----------



## vinnick (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you guys like it! ^^


----------



## Myke (Dec 3, 2008)

that's pimp, did you draw that from scratch or was it photomanips?


----------



## vinnick (Dec 3, 2008)

Sketch on paper then CG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol old thread XD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 3, 2008)

OSU! Another Ouendan Fan! OSU!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice 
thanks for the pic


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cute and full of lulz at the guys dressed up as cheerleaders.


----------



## Jax (Dec 5, 2008)

Needs the Elite Beat Divas!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2008)

Now draw them naked and im done for.


----------

